# Criterion boring head instructions



## Aaron_W (Jan 3, 2018)

I just received a Criterion S 1 1/2A boring head. It is used and came without instructions. It doesn't look to complicated, but I thought I'd ask rather than guess.

All "controls" are shown in the included photo.

Obviously the set screw near the tip is for holding a boring bar in place. 

I assume the three set screws inline hold the head when tight, movement seems to be controlled by the dial moved by fingers? There doesn't seem to be a hex socket in there.

Is there a proper order to tighten / loosen the three hold down screws?


Any other info I should know before use? I still need to get a set of boring bars and make an adaptor to fit it to the mill's spindle so use is not imminent.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 3, 2018)

Pretty sure my dial has a hex in the center


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 3, 2018)

I just got it today so haven't cleaned it up yet. It is possible that there is some crud hiding the hex socket. There is a hole in the center of the dial so makes sense that there is a socket down there somewhere.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 3, 2018)

The three hex screws should be tightened up just snug, so there is no slop in the dovetail; perhaps the center one could be used to lock the slide during a heavy cut.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 3, 2018)

They're all SHCS. I own two Criterions.  I always take them apart, clean them with Purple Power and lubricate them.
Super Lube Synthetic grease is very good.  I also replaced any worn SHCS and bearing balls. There should be one BB at the end
of each SHCS's.  Make sure they're present.


----------



## mikey (Jan 4, 2018)

Please see the attached pdf for how to adjust gib screws. Benmychree is right.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 4, 2018)

Perfect, thank you. 

Looks like it will be straight forward to take apart and clean up, but always nice to know what one is getting into before a spring launches across the room and into the clutches of the carpet monster.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 4, 2018)

Aaron_W said:


> Perfect, thank you.
> 
> Looks like it will be straight forward to take apart and clean up, but always nice to know what one is getting into before a spring launches across the room and into the clutches of the carpet monster.


These boring heads are about as simple as simple gets, a good thing!  I have a couple that are just the opposite, a Chandler Duplex, which faces and recesses, and "Precision Universal" boring head that does the same things with a more limited travel, but is adjustable for size while rotating; It has nearly a billion tiny ball bearings inside that go in all directions when disassembled.


----------

